# Photo Tests



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Please excuse me whilest I carry out some tests to compare 100KB photo files using Photoshop Limited Edition 5.0 & Photoshop Elements 3 (curtesy of Greorge aka ESL)









Ok 1st there`s a couple of shots of the Doxa I got from John...

*Doxa test, file size 94.06kb Photoshop LE*










*Doxa test, file size 84.45kb Photoshop Elements 3*










2nd, just arrived from Ebay...

*`Sully Watch` test file size 101.08kb Photoshop LE*










*`Sully Watch` test file size 99.42kb Photoshop Elements 3 *










Not too much between them though the elements does have the `Save to web` and a few other useful tricks which are nice









Anyway thanks to George`s generosity and his excellent instuctions which in no way resulted in last night (& most of todays) arguement between myself & HAL







I *can* now post photo`s of a size that won`t worry Roy or bug Paul























BTW timekeeping on the Doxa is excelent









Also I really like the crown protecting case case design on the Sully Watch


----------

